# New Homemade Trough Feeder



## Defcon15 (Jan 20, 2012)

Built 4 of these feeders last weekend. Got the plan down to a science. Very easy to build and all materials cost $300 total ($75 per feeder). I think it will keep the rain out well except for if a hurricane comes through. Will start out with corn to get them using it and slowly transition to deer chow. The plywood base rests on 2x4 braces which makes it where the plywood can pop in and out in case the feed gets wet and needs to be dumped out. Legs are sunk 10" in the ground so they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Egbertdavis (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## smoothie (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice! Saw one the other day that just used an X on both ends to support the box and roof


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet! What is the height of the roof?


----------



## buttplate (Jan 21, 2012)

*Very Nice*

Do you have the plans for it? If so, would you email or PM them to me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## drenalin08 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet looking I built one similar last week.


----------



## Stieet (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking feeder. I can't wait for the trail camera pictures!


----------



## Defcon15 (Jan 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Sweet! What is the height of the roof?



After being sunk in the ground 10", the top of the trough is 2'2" from the ground. The peak of the roof is 5'8" from the ground.


----------



## Defcon15 (Jan 21, 2012)

buttplate said:


> Do you have the plans for it? If so, would you email or PM them to me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



PM me your email and I'll send them your way, plans and purchase list.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking feeder. Hope you dont have hogs. They will figure out the plywood bottom comes out.


----------



## Djlaw1965 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Nice!*

Would like the plans also if you don't mind. djlawrence55@verizon.net


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice , would like the plans too !    chandlectric@aol.com


----------



## ShadowHunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome. Would you mind emailing the plans and materials list? Worryin@yahoo.com


----------



## gatexaroo (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice would also like plans and materials list. Thanks  gacliett5@aol.com


----------



## Cooondog (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice, I would also like plans and materials list if you don't mind. Thanks.  cooondog1@gmail.com


----------



## Mudhill (Jan 22, 2012)

looks great! I would love to have a set of plan/material list as well. That is...you have not copyrighted/patented the plans yet.  Castle.cb@gmail.com


----------



## MAC12 (Jan 22, 2012)

I set mine up in the woods (Trees) so rain won't blow in as easy. I have never had my feed get wet much at all. Also if you put some kind of L shaped brace with a big hole. you could screw it to the legs and drive angle iron in the ground at an angle to secure it. This way you can move it if needed. The 1/2 plastic barrel will hold a lot of feed. Also the roof comes OFF!!! Here's a pic of mine. Good Luck!!! and i'm not knocking yours at all just trying to give you ideals to help..


----------



## jdomacon (Jan 22, 2012)

Here are few pics of the ones i built this year. They have an 8' x 10' roof so i dont have to worry about that sideways rain so much.


----------



## MAC12 (Jan 22, 2012)

jdomacon said:


> Here are few pics of the ones i built this year. They have an 8' x 10' roof so i dont have to worry about that sideways rain so much.


 
I like that...  If you made it so you could unbolt the roof it would also make it easier to move...


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 22, 2012)

i like them all


----------



## jdomacon (Jan 22, 2012)

MAC12 said:


> I like that...  If you made it so you could unbolt the roof it would also make it easier to move...


 The roof is attached to the post with 2 screw boths sides. the braces are only nailed so yes it is a two piece deal. we actually are about to have to move them including other feeders and stands as well, the timber company is coming to thin the pines. I can tell you it took a little while to get the deer used to eating out of the troughs. had to mix a little corn with the protien and put some on the ground around it until they built up the courage to take a bite out the trough. Now we have no problems.


----------



## Defcon15 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Attached are the plans and material list. The store sku #'s refer to home depot in case you had any questions about any materials. These materials are for each individual feeder with the exception of the plywood (enough for 4 feeders). The overall cost is higher due to the cost of the plywood -- price per feeder would be much lower if you built 4.


----------



## wildbillksu (Jun 10, 2012)

Much thanks!!!!


----------



## JasonF (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice drafting skills!


----------



## riskyb (Jun 10, 2012)

nice thanks brother, good lookin feeder there


----------



## dtala (Jun 11, 2012)

most(not all) roofs are to small to keep rain out...make em bigger.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (May 19, 2016)

If you have hogs they'll get in a trough that's only 2' 2" off the ground. Mine is 37" off the ground and that keeps most from getting their front feet on the edge and their snout in the feed.  Sink the 4x4's at least 12" deep to keep 300lb hogs from upending the whole assembly. Make sure the roof has enough overhang to keep rain out of your feed.


----------



## uturn (May 19, 2016)

My compliments as well on the CAD Work 15!

And, Cool Buck MAC12!


----------

